# comb honey price?



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

ok I will have some comb honey soon but have no idea how much to charge for it..
plan on some clam shell comb honey,some pint chunk,quart chunk.
what should I charge?


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

What the market will bear plus 10%

I understand that in some areas comb honey does really well, not so well in others. Here in Maine, comb honey goes for a premium- upwards of $6 I think, for one of those wooden boxes, last time I checked. Other places I guess you can't give it away. I'll be seeing someone next week that makes comb honey- I'll ask them what they're getting.


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Those who sell the plastic boxes of comb honey are getting $9 for about a 4x4 sqaure.

I don't see much chunk honey around.

Happy


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I sell 4x4 in clamshell for $6.00. I get some resistance and some praise to its price. Go figure!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I sell a medium 6 1/4 frame for $20.00 plus a $2.00 deposit on the frame. I sell many frames of comb honey this way. (aproximatly 30 suppers of it a year)
Clint


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I sell a medium 6 1/4 frame for $20.00

Huh. About how much comb honey is that? A 10 frame medium super full of honey is about 60 pounds I think, so a single frame is about 5 pounds?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

This is the highest price I've seen. 16 bucks for a Ross Round. 15 for a 4x4 square.

http://www.savannahbee.com/ShowView/category/14

Clicking on the picture reveals this product description: 

Filled with honey equalling the life's work of two bees, each golden cell brims with the concentrated nectar of thousands of rare and remote Georgia flowers. When you eat Savannah Bee honeycomb with wine and cheese, you think dreams can come true. When you spread it on a hot piece of buttered toast, you think it's happening right now. 

Wow! Sign me up for a couple cases.


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

I saw Ross Rounds for $8 yesterday at my local farm market. They sell out fairly quickly too.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I sell by the frame for $20.00 plus a deposit of $2.00 per frame and normally sold out aftre 30 days.
Clint


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

One question for you Clinton - Do you get many of the frames back? That is are your customers repeats or more one time trials?
thnx


----------



## elkridge (Jan 13, 2010)

Refreshing this honey comb price discussion if anyone has any updates on honey comb prices for this year. I have beautiful white capped honey comb that I'm trying to market for the holidays...you know those Thanksgiving biscuits and rolls need some old timey honey comb. I'm just really struggling with pricing. I don't want to seem like I'm charging an arm and a leg, but there appears to be quite some demand and not much supply around these parts for honey comb. Savanahh Bee company charges $24 for a 12oz chunk of honey comb! Look it up on their website! I don't think I could ask this much, but I also don't just want to give the comb away either.


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

I sell ross rounds for $5.00 each. Sold out early this year. Need to live in GA and raise the price


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

2nds(not so pretty) sell well at $5.00 or more.


----------

